# Deposit On 28rsds But Still Negotiating



## Allsixofus (Mar 10, 2005)

Hey all... we just upgraded from a 2002 Coleman Niagara popup and put down a deposit on a new 28rsds... I stumbled upon this website last night and love it!!! Hope to check it every day or so...


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Congrats on the Outback. We owned a Niagara years ago as well.

Welcome to the Outbackers!


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

It won't be long until you are checking the site multiple times a day! It is a great group of folks with very valuable information. Welcome aboard! action


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

summer is right...some of us have problems!

Welcome and congrats! Glad you found us.


----------



## kk5fe (Mar 6, 2005)

Congrats on the new trailer!









We did just about the same thing. We just traded in our Highlander Seqouia pop-up on a 2005 Outback 30rls...... we will be bringing it home this coming Tuesday!







Cant wait!

Have fun!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi and Congrats on your new TT









You made a great choice by purchasing an Outback sunny

Thor


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> ...some of us have problems!


When you say "us" just who are you referring too? humm?


----------



## Parker Outbacker (Dec 17, 2004)

Welcome!! My name is Ron, and I'm an Outbacker!!







(This is a worth while addiction, these guys have a vast amount of knowledge and mod ideas, mods are another story altogether!!)









We've had our 28rsds for a month now, and can't wait to get out of Dodge!!

Congrats!!


----------



## Madden6 (Oct 17, 2004)

Parker Outbacker said:


> Welcome!! My name is Ron, and I'm an Outbacker!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you mean these guys!! There are lots of Ladies here too!
LOL action


----------



## Sally (Feb 13, 2005)

Congrats on the outback! We just bought our 26rs a few weeks ago and cant wait to make the first trip! Our first one will be at the rally, where I am sure we will get a lot of good advice. Hopefully we will see you there. My gang isnt to far from you, we are in Newport News!

action 
sally


----------



## Allsixofus (Mar 10, 2005)

Sally said:


> Congrats on the outback! We just bought our 26rs a few weeks ago and cant wait to make the first trip! Our first one will be at the rally, where I am sure we will get a lot of good advice. Hopefully we will see you there. My gang isnt to far from you, we are in Newport News!
> 
> action
> sally
> [snapback]27341[/snapback]​


Very cool... where do you guys usually go? We went to the OBX over Thanksgiving... best Thanksgiving dinner we have ever had... we are really excited about the new camper...


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome to the group
Congrats on the new trailer
Don action


----------

